# Confused about Moebius Frankies...



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Ok, there's big Frankie. And there's the beautiful new Karloff Mummy we've all seen pics of. 

And isn't there a new Karloff Frankenstein? Seems to me I've seen the box-art for that and it's set for June? 

But what's this 'monster scenes Frankenstein' I'm seeing? Is that yet another new Frankenstein kit? I can't seem to find any pictures of the kit, just the box itself. 

Can any of you Moebius guru's give me the 411 on the various Frankies? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Your pretty much on the right track.

There are 3 from Moebius,

Big Frankie (repro of the vintage Aurora kit)

New Frankenstein's Monster Karloff Kit (coming out I think 2nd quarter)

Monster Scences Frankenstein's Monster (repro of the vintage Aurora kit)

Hopefully someone can jump in with some photos.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the Monster Scenes Frankenstein...Made by djnick66







Made by djnick66 

Here is Gigantic Frankenstein... http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16504&cat=325&page=2

and here is the New Moebius Karloff Frankenstein... http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16937&cat=263&page=1

Cool Huh? :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Thank you. The new Karloff kit sounds very interesting and I'll bet it would be a fantastic set with the Karloff mummy. 

That is the only pic of the 'scenes' Frankie I have ever seen. I'm keeping on open mind on this since maybe I'll see some other pics later. But from that pic I far prefer the original Aurora.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The new Frankenstein kit's gonna be great!!:woohoo:
If you count the glow Frankie, that makes 4 kits...

Chris.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Thank you. The new Karloff kit sounds very interesting and I'll bet it would be a fantastic set with the Karloff mummy.
> 
> That is the only pic of the 'scenes' Frankie I have ever seen. I'm keeping on open mind on this since maybe I'll see some other pics later. But from that pic I far prefer the original Aurora.


There are all kinds of threads in the modeling forum section of the MS Frankestien kits that have done by members, and that is the replica of the origonal Aurora MS Frankie.

Lynn


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> that is the replica of the origonal Aurora MS Frankie.
> 
> Lynn


What does that mean? 'A replica of the origonol (sp) Aurora' - you mean it's a re-pop? Apparently not, that is not the original Aurora Frankenstein.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Jodet said:


> What does that mean? 'A replica of the origonol (sp) Aurora' - you mean it's a re-pop? Apparently not, that is not the original Aurora Frankenstein.


 It's a repop of AN original Aurora Frankenstein. Aurora did 4 versions of Frankie.

The original "walking on the grave" Frankie

Big Frankie

Monster Scenes Frankie

Monsters of the Movies Frankie


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and let us not forget "Frankenstein's Flivver".


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right Jodet...not the Original Frankenstein, what Dino Lynn Bob said was that it was a repop of the original MS Frankenstein (Monster Scenes Frankenstein) which came out in the early 1970s...they are totally different models... The original Frankenstein is 1/8 scale(about 12 inches tall) and the Monster Scenes Frankenstein is 1/12 scale (about 5 inches tall) Then there is the Gigantic Frankenstein and the Frightening Lightning (Glow) version of the same...but I'm really looking forward to Moebius' New Karloff version...it looks like a real winner to me:thumbsup:
Mcdee
Yes I forgot about the Monsters of the Movies (MOTM) Frankenstein and of course the Frankensteins' Flivver Monstermobile !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Original Frankenstein
"Frightning Lightning" Frankenstein
"Glows in the Dark" square box Frankenstein
MOTM Frankenstein
MS Frankenstein
Gigantic Frankenstein
Frankensteins Flivver.

These are the Auroras (variants included). Then there are all the Monogram repops of the original kit, Hasegawas reissue of the original kit, the Revell issue of the MOTM kit, the Polar lights reissues of the original and Flivver, and Moebius' issues of the MS and Gigantic Frankenstein kit (std. and glow).
I've likely missed one or two, but maybe someone can fill in any blanks...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget the Luminators:wave: by Monogram
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis.:thumbsup: There are also the P/L frightening 4 pack, Monogram bonus packs (paint& glue included) standard kits and the glow kits (I think that's the way Monogram initially released them IIRC...).

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Monster Scenes Frankenstein.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/frank.htm


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Original Frankenstein
> "Frightning Lightning" Frankenstein
> "Glows in the Dark" square box Frankenstein
> MOTM Frankenstein
> ...


Hasegawa did a re-pop of the Aurora Frankenstein???? That must have been an awesome kit. I thought I knew my monster model history, but apparently not.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that Hasegawa just re-boxed Revell / Monogram-version of the original Aurora kit I don't believe that they ever tooled anything of their own.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jodet said:


> What does that mean? 'A replica of the origonol (sp) Aurora' - you mean it's a re-pop? Apparently not, that is not the original Aurora Frankenstein.


Aurora did more than one Frankenstein. You are probably most familiar with the large "common" one where he is standing arms outstretched, on the tombstone base. In the early 70s they did the Monster Scenes version, which Moebius has repopped. Its 1/13 scale. After the MS series died, Aurora did a third regular Frankenstein figure, the Monsters of the Movies kit, where he is standing on a hill holding a wooden club.

In addition to those three regular figues, Aurora did Gigantic Frankenstein, and the hot rod Frankenstein Flivver.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> I think that Hasegawa just re-boxed Revell / Monogram-version of the original Aurora kit I don't believe that they ever tooled anything of their own.


Hasegawa distributed Monogram kits in Japan, repackaging them in Hasegawa boxes for the Japanese market. In the pre-Internet and pre-eBay days, you could get suckered into buying a Hasegawa 1/48 P-51B thinking it was an all new kit, but its really the old Monogram 60s kit in a Japanese box. In the same way, Tamiya reboxes Italeri kits for the Japanese market. You see the Aurora Flying Sub in Japanese Takara boxes now and then, as they sold a run from Monogram in Japanese boxes in the 80s or early 90s.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Hasegawa did a re-pop of the Aurora Frankenstein???? That must have been an awesome kit. I thought I knew my monster model history, but apparently not.


Its all the same mold. Its no more or less "awesome" than say the Luminators issue. The original Aurora kit has been issued and reissued MANY times over the years in assorted packaging. The kit parts are largely the same. Monogram has done some runs in glow plastic in the 80s, and some with glow paint in the 90s. I picked up one in the 90s in Universal Studios/Wal Mart packaging at Halloween time. It was a promo item with some paint and glue. In the late 90s Polar Lights and Revell issued the same kits in repro Aurora style long boxes. The Frankenstein kit is up for a reissue again by Revell this spring/summer.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Hasegawa did a re-pop of the Aurora Frankenstein???? That must have been an awesome kit. I thought I knew my monster model history, but apparently not.


Dave's absolutely correct. The Hasegawa kit's the Monogram kit reboxed with revised instructions. If you look in My Photos you'll see a couple of Hasegawa kits. Not Frankie, but the Wolfman and Phantom of the Opera.

Takara also reboxed the MPC Starwars kits. My son had the Revell/Takara X-wing fighter. Bought it dirt cheap, got a small fortune for it....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> You see the Aurora Flying Sub in Japanese Takara boxes now and then, as they sold a run from Monogram in Japanese boxes in the 80s or early 90s.


Do you mean Tsukuda? We have Tsukuda Flying Subs surface here on a fairly regular basis. They have "SF Model" printed on the box.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes Tsukuda


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Hasegawa distributed Monogram kits in Japan, repackaging them in Hasegawa boxes for the Japanese market. In the pre-Internet and pre-eBay days, you could get suckered into buying a Hasegawa 1/48 P-51B thinking it was an all new kit, but its really the old Monogram 60s kit in a Japanese box. In the same way, Tamiya reboxes Italeri kits for the Japanese market. You see the Aurora Flying Sub in Japanese Takara boxes now and then, as they sold a run from Monogram in Japanese boxes in the 80s or early 90s.


I know some of the Tamiya dinosaur kits are reboxes of really, really OLD kits from the late 50's or early 60's.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I think we've pretty well uncovered all the Frankenstein variations.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Jodet said:


> What does that mean? 'A replica of the origonol (sp) Aurora' - you mean it's a re-pop? Apparently not, that is not the original Aurora Frankenstein.


As already stated, yes that is a the replica of the 1/13 scale Monster Scenes Frankenstein. Pics barrowed from a few sites.
This is the one your probably thinking of.








This is a reissue box of the MS Frankie.








Here is a better pic of the one above that was done by Wolfman66









Lynn


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jodet said:


> I know some of the Tamiya dinosaur kits are reboxes of really, really OLD kits from the late 50's or early 60's.


No they aren't. Tamiya did a couple poorish kits of the Tyrannosaurs, Triceratops and I think Stegosaurus, then got into gear with their superior diorama series. None are old 50s kits.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> No they aren't. Tamiya did a couple poorish kits of the Tyrannosaurs, Triceratops and I think Stegosaurus, then got into gear with their superior diorama series. None are old 50s kits.


I could swear I remember doing those kits as a kid, but maybe not. Memory is not what it....what was I saying?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The oldest plastic dino kits were done by Pyro, and later sold by Life Like and Lindberg. You can still get some of them today. Over the years the molds were altered a bit and the cave man figures were dropped from some, or skin texture added to the smooth dino parts.

I remember some Bandai motorized wind up dinos in the early 70s. The box art was cool but the models basically sucked. 

The Aurora Prehistoric Scenes were my favorite dino kits when I was a kid, and I had most of them. Fortunately a good many are still around today in reissue form.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Apparently some of the Lindberg JP kits are modified Pyro kits!

Chris.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> The oldest plastic dino kits were done by Pyro, and later sold by Life Like and Lindberg. You can still get some of them today. Over the years the molds were altered a bit and the cave man figures were dropped from some, or skin texture added to the smooth dino parts.
> 
> I remember some Bandai motorized wind up dinos in the early 70s. The box art was cool but the models basically sucked.
> 
> The Aurora Prehistoric Scenes were my favorite dino kits when I was a kid, and I had most of them. Fortunately a good many are still around today in reissue form.


Pyro, Lindberg. That's ringin' a bell. 

I love the Polar Lights kits from about seven years ago. Too bad they only did three, I love the sculpts. Very original and dramatic. Nice quality kits, too. I remember learning how to do a wash on the Rex and it came out really bad (first time). I should do another one of those sometime...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Apparently some of the Lindberg JP kits are modified Pyro kits!
> 
> Chris.


Not modified.
That stegosaurus is exactly the same as it has always been.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I remember some Bandai motorized wind up dinos in the early 70s. The box art was cool but the models basically sucked.


They aren't that bad.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/dino/bandai.htm

Sure, they aren't accurate, or very detailed.
But they have a good fit, and can be a very fun diversion from those big projects that consume our benches most of the time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> Not modified.
> That stegosaurus is exactly the same as it has always been.


The Stegosaurus WAS modified. I have an old issue that has smooth skin but the newer issues have some warty texture added and, IIRC, the figure was removed.

The base for the Triceratops was removed at some point. Its not in the current issue.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's exactly what I'd been led to believe. The texture was added by Lindberg. Was it the same deal with the parasaur?

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No the Corythosaur (sp?) had texture. I had it when I was a kid under the Pyro lable.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info djnick.My mistake too about the parasaur label. Your correct -it is a corythosaur. My son has both the Pyro and Lindberg kits unbuilt in his collection but they're buried too deep to check for myself. He's an avid dino modeller and he has quite an impressive collection...

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> The Stegosaurus WAS modified. I have an old issue that has smooth skin but the newer issues have some warty texture added and, IIRC, the figure was removed.
> 
> The base for the Triceratops was removed at some point. Its not in the current issue.



Really?
I have the the JP steg and it had no texture.
I got mine right around the time they were first released with the JP name attached to them.
Must be they added the texture after that.

And the trike was not released as a JP kit. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> No the Corythosaur (sp?) had texture. I had it when I was a kid under the Pyro lable.


one of pyros best and a very fondly remembered kit from my childhood.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Apart from the Laramie Stage Ghost and their anatomical kits, I never really got into Pyro kits.

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How do dinosaurs and old Pyro kits fit into this thread? How are they related to frankenstein kits???


----------

